# 57 days until it's final



## Maria9938 (Feb 22, 2011)

My story is posted elsewhere, but I'm happy to say that I filed for divorce. 

At the urging of a friend I went to a counselor. She helped me to see that my marriage was more than a bad relationship and that I was being emotionally abused.

My friend helped me plan and I found it feasible to live on my own and another friend offered to take me in to transition.

It's painful, but I feel like I did the right thing.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hm. Did you make these decisions yourself? Seems a lot of people were urging you...


----------



## jpc (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm in exactly the same situation...although mine will be finalized probably by September. Just thought I'd let you know you're not alone out there....it's painful for me too but without a doubt the right decision. Like putting a sick animal to sleep.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Congrats! I have a ways to go, it seems.


----------



## Maria9938 (Feb 22, 2011)

My divorce was final on November 17, 2011 and I'm moving on with my life. Thank you to those who replied to my inquiries. You helped me see some things that I was not aware of. All the best to all of you. My life is better already.


----------

